# BBCs Technical Issue



## Powerfulbox (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone notice over the new year about the BBC DDoS attack? It went on for 5 hours I just find it amusing how they refer to it as a technical issue


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35204915


----------

